# Strange Problem



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Put them on a draw board and make sure the draw is "exactly" the same. Just because it's set at 28.5" does not mean their both the same.

I measure all my bows down the hair. They are all exactly the same. 30.50" to the string and 30.75" to the end of the loop.

While on the draw board make sure your cam timing is dead nuts. You may have a slight timing issue in the draw stops.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks, I'll check the draw length. The cams are perfect though.

Automan


----------

